
Facebook Turns Over Russia-Linked Ads to Congress – $100,000 Spent on 3000 Posts - justboxing
http://adage.com/article/tech/facebook-promises-standard-transparency-online-political-ads/310563/
======
typemismatch
> "For awhile, we had found no evidence of fake accounts linked to Russia
> running ads," Zuckerberg said Thursday. "When we recently uncovered this
> activity, we provided that information to the special council. We also
> briefed Congress."

What would Congress do if Zuckerberg is saying the advertisers were not fake
accounts i.e. nothing illegal ?

------
SCAQTony
I spent $500 on a twitter ad and reached $86,000 people. I can't imagine how
many users $100,000 could reach on Facebook.

